# Wiring Kouki Tail lights



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Anyone know what the deal is? I'm ordering these tonight, hopefully can get them by the end of the week and spend the weekend putting em in. Does anyone have a instruction manual or something of the sort to install these and put the wiring in. Also, just an opinion question, but my car is red. So should I have my middle section (sorry I don't know what its called, piece between the lights! has the reverse lights on it lol jeez). Should I leave it black or have it painted the same red. Will one look funny? Thx.


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

little240boy said:


> Anyone know what the deal is? I'm ordering these tonight, hopefully can get them by the end of the week and spend the weekend putting em in. Does anyone have a instruction manual or something of the sort to install these and put the wiring in. Also, just an opinion question, but my car is red. So should I have my middle section (sorry I don't know what its called, piece between the lights! has the reverse lights on it lol jeez). Should I leave it black or have it painted the same red. Will one look funny? Thx.


I believe your talkin bout the 180sx(circle lights correct?) if so then they should plug right in...and you also need the middle garnish that says 180sx also. The stock 240sx middle garnish will not fit. The 180sx lights you ordered point in towards the middle(they dont just stop like the USDM lights.)

180sx Kouki lights: http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/6/web/594000-594999/594291_133_full.jpg

http://www.revtecmotorsports.com/images/greg240/240sx9.jpg

(as you can tell the lights go in toward the middle at an angle into the center garnish)

USDM 240sx lights: http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/6/web/594000-594999/594291_130_full.jpg

*The USDM center garnish is a rectangle shape...The 180sx Kouki center garnish is more like a trapizoid


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

sry bout that other stuff...I thought you were gonna use your stock 240 center garnish(thought when u said leave it black I thought you meant the stock 240 piece) My bad...but yeah the wiring should be the same


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Well I talked to the guy I just ordered them from (Yeah im gettin kouki's!) and he said all I have to do is cut off the JDM pigtails and and re solder them in the old plug. Just make sure that you draw a diagram or something before you start pullin shit apart. Damn I'm excited. Lets just hope installation goes as smoothly as i'm hoping. Anyone done this before that things I should look out for or is it pretty simple bolting stuff in and out, other than the wiring of course.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

The square 180SX center garnish lines right up with the 240 lights tho...


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> The square 180SX center garnish lines right up with the 240 lights tho...


no the 240 center garnish does not line up with the 180 garnish...look at them


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> The square 180SX center garnish lines right up with the 240 lights tho...


actually the 180sx center garnish is not square...if you look at the pictures I put up previously...its a trapezoid shape.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Yes the 180sx center garnish is square.... just like the 240sx... However, The kouki 180sx center garnish is not square... Its angled so the kouki 180sx lights can fit... But thats beside the point... Bridrive55's post what pointless because this topic was not about 240sx lights... they were about *Kouki* 180sx lights


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

One thing i was wondering is if the lower trim piece that comes stock on the 240 fits in with the Kouki taillights or does a new lower trim piece come with those lights?
Also i would just like to say that this picture is awesome!
http://www.revtecmotorsports.com/images/greg240/240sx9.jpg

This is what my car is gonna look like, cept mine will be Jet Black, with a slightly diffent bodykit and spoiler on it, man i love those lights!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Yes the 180sx center garnish is square.... just like the 240sx... However, The kouki 180sx center garnish is not square... Its angled so the kouki 180sx lights can fit... But thats beside the point... Bridrive55's post what pointless because this topic was not about 240sx lights... they were about *Kouki* 180sx lights


Thanks a lot for pointing that out. I also appreciate how you misspelled "was." Good job.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> Thanks a lot for pointing that out. I also appreciate how you misspelled "was." Good job.


No problem  ! Oh and BTW it wasn't "misspelled", its considered poor grammar on my behalf due to a brain fart. But since you understood you get a cookie . Thank you have a nice day!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

DaCheat said:


> One thing i was wondering is if the lower trim piece that comes stock on the 240 fits in with the Kouki taillights or does a new lower trim piece come with those lights?


I think the lower trim piece is the same. I have some friends that install the lights with out changing them. But some shops sell the lights with the lower trim. I know Jspec for sure sells it with the trim piece.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

no its slightly different. However if you cant get the kouki one then the 240sx one can be made to fit pretty good with a bit of fibreglassing


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

I was checking out the Kouki Tail lights availible through jspec.com, their kit is brand new and does come with the lower trim piece, there is also a really nice price on those lights, I am going to have to pick me up a set of them really soon!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I think nismoparts.com had the cheapest price on them @ $463.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

thats pretty cheap! Those trim pieces are very expensive through Nissan


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i believe you are right they are the cheapest

but i think that blue 240 would make me vomit in the seat if i saw it. jet sized wing, ugly kit and a 30 dollar fart can .i could rock the rims and the tails are awesome as always but the bodykit/spoiler and exhaust is disgusting( im almost positive its a 30 dollar fart can cause i know 2 kids with the same lookin tip.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

I picked mine up from PDM-racing. They cost 488.50 and comes with everything, bulbs, all the trim, 2 lights and center garnish. I like them because they are located close and are in Canada. If you live anywhere else, remember duty and import brokers fee. I just got dinged huge when I got my JDM turn signals from courtesy. I paid 60 for the lights and 40 for shipping. Whatever I guess, shipping seems huge but still. Then the UPS guy shows up expecting another 40 dollars for duty and the broker fees. So I paid like 150 dollars Canadian for stupid turn signals, not worth it in my option. Haha don't be an idiot and forget about those other charges, they suprise the hell outta ya! Now that I got lights improved, all my cash is going to my engine and suspension! Thinkin TEIN super street and RB20 swap, boo ya! No bills is really helping me improve this car, haha aww the benifit of being 19, makin tons of money and living at home...charish these days.....


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

little240boy said:


> I picked mine up from PDM-racing. They cost 488.50 and comes with everything, bulbs, all the trim, 2 lights and center garnish. I like them because they are located close and are in Canada. If you live anywhere else, remember duty and import brokers fee. I just got dinged huge when I got my JDM turn signals from courtesy. I paid 60 for the lights and 40 for shipping. Whatever I guess, shipping seems huge but still. Then the UPS guy shows up expecting another 40 dollars for duty and the broker fees. So I paid like 150 dollars Canadian for stupid turn signals, not worth it in my option. Haha don't be an idiot and forget about those other charges, they suprise the hell outta ya! Now that I got lights improved, all my cash is going to my engine and suspension! Thinkin TEIN super street and RB20 swap, boo ya! No bills is really helping me improve this car, haha aww the benifit of being 19, makin tons of money and living at home...charish these days.....


Yar, I'm 18 and live at home, I just don't make any money at all. Could you support an engine swap on $63 a week? Well, I am. I still need an intercooler... I'm hoping Opium can help me out. Okay, I'm begging/praying that Opium can help me out. Are you sure TEIN is what you want? You can check EBay for some Nismo ones, the TEIN are soooo expensive. I have a friend who dumped $5000 (yes, that's five thousand dollars) into his suspension, and his car still sucks (KA). Poor bastard.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

If the engine still works, I'd put suspension over power any day... 5k? What did he get? Teins are nice... and IMO they are Cheap (price-wise) for suspension...


----------

